# The past couple weeks haul!!!



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I will let the pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW, someone has been busy.
nice haul!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. You are a Arganese hoe like I am a RP hoe!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, great stuff...Haven't tried an Arganese yet...Are they good? They have been getting poor ratings in Cigar Aficionado (not that that means anything!). And what are those Greycliffs with the 2nd band???

Very nice!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow great pickups.:dribble::dribble: Are you a Arganese whore?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Where did you pick up the Arganese sampler ? I wanted to get one and couldnt seem to find them online.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

very impressive


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!! 

And I thought I was bad...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

SVB said:


> Wow, great stuff...Haven't tried an Arganese yet...Are they good? They have been getting poor ratings in Cigar Aficionado (not that that means anything!). And what are those Greycliffs with the 2nd band???
> 
> Very nice!


Its my wife's high roller sticks. Double Espresso Graycliff's.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Where did you pick up the Arganese sampler ? I wanted to get one and couldnt seem to find them online.


www.tobaccolocker.com

If you buy from them let me know. They have a referral program.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang!!! Thats a ton of smokes! They all look so tasty!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice Pics Thx For Sharing!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Super haul Sam!!*


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:whoohoo: Do you gonna start your own B&M?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow crazy


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy smoking..looks good!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Sam, WOW man, that is just crazy! Some sweet pickups there man, just nutz!

CD


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Cypress said:


> www.tobaccolocker.com
> 
> If you buy from them let me know. They have a referral program.


Thanks !! I will be placing an order for the sampler.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, very nice! what is that CAO, i've never seen that band! I love those arganese maduro perfectos. Enjoy!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is what happens when you build a new humi


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Cypress can I have 8 Arg Bands after your done smoking my friend?,,,, I have 4 But trying for da shirt ya know.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

H H H Holy Crap!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice two week supply of gars ,very nice selection.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow Sam! That's a mighty impressive haul! Looks more like 2 months worth!:dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

oh for the love of God!

:dribble:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

i finally got me a graycliff....and i cant wait to try it!!


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you except rent payment???


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

What's the story on those Argonese cigars? Never had/heard of them....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Sam-

I'll be right over


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sheesh! Congratulations! All fine sticks!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

are there little moths flying out of your wallet now
:roflmao:
that is very impressive indeed


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

cooljcadetman said:


> what is that CAO, i've never seen that band!


CAO Black


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> are there little moths flying out of your wallet now
> :roflmao:
> that is very impressive indeed


No but there is a check card that keep popping out. I just got some more stuff at the liquor store. Will post pics in a few.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

drscholl14 said:


> What's the story on those Argonese cigars? Never had/heard of them....


Look under the Arganese section of the board. They are even our newest sponsor. I will be going to their factory in the DR at the end of the month. Watch in early june for pictures and stories.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> That is what happens when you build a new humi


True true. I hope i dont have to build another any time soon.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Hey Sam-
> 
> I'll be right over


Mi casa, su casa.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is a lot of cigars!! LOL


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!! Very nice pickups


----------

